# Angeln In Arnhem und Umgebung.



## Zimbo1990 (17. September 2015)

Hallo also jeder kennt die polder nördlich von amsterdam  
 Da in roermond grad iwie nicht grad soviel geht hab ich das hier durch zufall gesehen. (bild) Und sieht ja aus wie nen paar Polder die man beangeln darf ohne großartigen bedinungen. Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand dort schon erfahrungen sammeln konnte bezüglich der raubfische.  Wäre ser dankbar für antworten weil ich dort villt samtag oda sonntag hinfahren möchte  






PS: Hätte noch gerne villt ein tipp von erfahrenden anglern.
Habe heut mit div. Gummiköder (dropshot und jig) wobbler spinner auf barsch geangelt. Konnte sehen wie diese den köder folgen jedoch nur anschauen und wieder weggehen. Jemand ne ahnung was man dan machen könnte um sie in laune zu bekommen? nächste mal würmer mitnhemen und damit  dann versuchen? kp villt kennt ja jemand dieses verhalten weil ich in 10 std hatte ich einen biss...^^


----------



## Zimbo1990 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln In Arnhem und Umgebung.*

muss ich wohl wie es ausschaut auf gut glück


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln In Arnhem und Umgebung.*



Zimbo1990 schrieb:


> nächste mal würmer mitnhemen und damit  dann versuchen?


jo, natur, also auch mal ´nen köderfisch, kann ´nen versuch wert sein, logo.


----------

